# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Digitaler Verkaufsstart wurde vorgezogen



## Icetii (16. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Digitaler Verkaufsstart wurde vorgezogen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Digitaler Verkaufsstart wurde vorgezogen*


----------



## Wubaron (16. März 2020)

Es wär super wenn der der Start von Disney+ vorgezogen werden würde.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2020)

Mal ne positive Auswirkung von Corona  

Wobei mir ne BR-Vorverlegung lieber wäre


----------



## Friisash (17. März 2020)

Ab wann soll es denn starten? Bis jetzt ist noch kein kauf möglich.


----------



## Friisash (17. März 2020)

Fake News?


----------



## Andy8070 (17. März 2020)

Die Vorverlegung des Streaming Erscheinungstermins bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die USA! In Deutschland ist der Starttermin der 17.04.

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Tiberius1964 (17. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ein Fake, seit heute Nachmittag bei Amazon Fire TV gelistet.


----------



## Tiberius1964 (17. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ein Fake, seit heute Nachmittag bei Amazon Fire TV gelistet. Definitiv leider erst im April. Und warum man sowas auch noch vorbestellen kann, da erschließt sich mir kein Grund. Krieg es ja doch nicht früher als die anderen im Stream.


----------



## Friisash (17. März 2020)

Ok super danke. Vielleicht haben wir ja noch Glück und wir bekommen es doch noch früher.


----------

